# Two days Special, Ipamorelin, as low as $10 per vial, New Batch, 99.28% purity



## LabpeRep (Aug 17, 2012)

*Two days Special, Ipamorelin, as low as $10 per vial, New Batch, 99.28% purity**
*

MS & HPLC REPORTS:


BATCHPURITYMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM120715-L55764099.28%MSHPLC


Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5   business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.
                 Sincerely,
    Labpe Chemicals


----------



## Soujerz (Nov 4, 2013)

Anyone try Purity Solutions Ipamorelin?


I've used Letro and Arimidex with success in the past.


----------

